
Behind the scenes of the Google #HTML5-based book - roder
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/11/html5-browsers-and-books-twenty-years.html
======
pornel
It's technically interesting, but made bad impression on me by using broken
User-Agent sniffing. It supports Opera 10.6, but serves Opera 11 version
without JavaScript along with passive-aggressive message.

Same happens on iPhone when you use iCab (exactly same engine as supported
Safari, just different UA string).

Such modern site spoiled by bad practice from '90s :(

------
Qz
What I really dislike about HTML5 'offline storage' is that there's never any
indication of what exactly the website wants to store on my computer, so I
always click no. UX Fail.

~~~
steveklabnik
What would you like it to show? There's no way to ensure that the code is
doing whatever the message would actually be showing.

------
nathanwdavis
Seems to be broken (in Chrome beta). It always just goes to the Credits page
when trying to view any section. Or maybe the creators just have really big
egos.

~~~
simonsarris
That's odd, it seems OK in 9.0.587.0 dev

------
samtp
I'm using the latest version of Chromium on Ubuntu and the book is too broken
to read

~~~
duranai
same here - it was working yesterday though

